# Advice On Batteries Needed



## JB1987 (5/12/13)

Hi guys, so I've ordered a Kick from Fasttech (https://www.fasttech.com/products/1501000) which I want to use in a mech mod, maybe a KTS. Do I need IMR batteries even when using a Kick or will unprotected ICR batts be fine? Completely new to the mech side of devices and don't want to accidentally blow my hand off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

i have never used a protected battery. and i have never blown anything up or destroyed anything. but i'm also curious about what other people would suggest. various sites do reccomend ICR bats though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

I use Panasonic NCR18650PD 18650 3.6V 2900mAH Rechargeable Li-ion Batteries in my K100. They are protected so I do not use a kick, but many peeps add a kick as an extra precaution. If you have a kick you could then use unprotected or protected batteries depending on how many fail-safes you want.
*Disclaimer: *I am not an expert at this subject, take my comments as that of just a fellow vaper. If you blow up your face I will not be held liable. Use caution with batteries at all times and read the instructions (who does that).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/12/13)

Thanks for the input, I think I'll feel safer with a Kick, should be here within the next week or so as Singapore Post's tracking status is "Arrived in destination country" although it is in the hands of our reliable SA Post Office now  I see that CVS have some IMR 18350's so I might get some from him. Feeling a bit intimidated by the whole "no electronics" concept of mech's


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

JB1987 said:


> Thanks for the input, I think I'll feel safer with a Kick, should be here within the next week or so as Singapore Post's tracking status is "Arrived in destination country" although it is in the hands of our reliable SA Post Office now  I see that CVS have some IMR 18350's so I might get some from him. Feeling a bit intimidated by the whole "no electronics" concept of mech's


Did not know the KTS could take that small a battery.


----------



## JB1987 (5/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Did not know the KTS could take that small a battery.


 
Saw a review on Youtube by Todd using a Kick with an 18350, looks nice and small, perfect for your pocket.


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Impressive. Just remember very lowest resistance for coils on that battery is 0.7 ohms.
Edit: Oh, but you're going to use it with a kick, so should not be a problem - just remembered.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/12/13)

I have a kick incoming too, plan on using it with 18350s in a Nemesis clone. Looks like it's good for a few reasons, for me, ability to set Watts for consistent draws and auto shut off when batts hit 3.5v so no battery damage due to over discharge. Also has a 5A max discharge so nothing less than 1 ohm. Seems like decent enough protection.

But eish, Slowtech.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------

